# Lighted Skull Chain Fence



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great. This is something that I really need. Hopefully I can get it done quick.


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

That does look great... know where to get those small snap in bulb sockets in bulk?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank You,

The best place I found for the snap in sockets was here:http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=3002201
6 for $17.99

You can also google them. The part number is 23311-51. I also had luck searching for "cord and socket". Amazon has a brown cord version with a switch.

One thing I forgot to mention if anyone actually tries to make this is that when you drill the large hole in the bottom go very slow as the hole saw tends to bite and bind quickly so slow speed is good. And this sounds wrong but once the pilot drill goes through I actually had good results running the drill in reverse as it still cut the soft plastic but did not bind.

Dan


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

That's awesome! I'm constantly returning daily looking to see what people have come up with


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great use of lighting. going to have to try this one!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's wicked! Thanks for the tutorial, they look great in your yard.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

That is an awesome job.....nicely done there.....!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great fence!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Great idea!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, great idea...nice and simple.


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is awesome. I have a lighted skull chain fence going up both sides of my driveway and my toppers are getting a little worn out. This is exactly what I was looking to redo for 2011. Hope you don’t mind that I am coping this. Anybody know where I might find these skulls now? Do you think low voltage lighting would work on these skulls? It’s cold and snowy out so this might be a good prop to work on over the winter.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

wow they are going for 20 bucks on ebay! that cant be right!

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=foam+skull


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

This in awesome idea!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thanks All for the feedback. Have not been on in quite a while and didn't get email that I had any replies. 

If anyone makes a fence like this please post the pix. Would love to see yours and any variations you did.

Wow, summer flew by - almost time to start getting things out.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

love the lighted skull chains but can you also tell us about the lighted chandalier hanging in the tree too please? did you make that as well?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks BoogyBaby, The chandelier seems to be somewhat common as I have found 3 now that were getting thrown away. I will post some pix of it when I get my stuff out so you can see what it looks like.

All I did to them was get rid of the decorative scalloped glass globes and put flicker bulbs in them. I then got small gauge plastic coated guy wire (about 50 feet) and attached it to the top of the fixture weaving it through the chain that is on the light already making the chain stay straight up from the light.. 

I then got about 60 feet of lamp wire in black or brown and wired that into the fixture. I put a regular plug on the other end and this was so I would have enough cord to reach back to a good connection point in the tree without having to piece extensions together to reach the chandelier. I sealed the top of the fixture where the wires enter the light with silicone.

I would then try to find a branch up high enough to be out of sight and used a ladder to tie the guy wire to it. I then of course just pulled the lamp wire over to my extension cable in the tree.

I finished it all off with some webbing. The great thing about them is that the older they get and rusty and weathered the better they look for Halloween. They do not look like much during the day but once it's dark the guy wire and electrical cord disappear in the tree and they appear to float over the scene.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a quick note on this. Someone mentioned foam skulls and that did not work. They look just like the solid foam ones. I had some but they were too fragile. These are hollow plastic and I spotted some last week at Target. I think they were around $5 but not sure.


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

*Very nice*

I love this tutorial. Thank you very much. Nice job.


----------



## Pumpkin Eater (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the write up. I might have to try this if time permits, I am a procrastinator. LOL...


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice, very nice! I prefer this fence to the wooden stake ones. Thank you!


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the backs of the skulls? I guess with the snap sockets you will still see the back of the socket and a bit of cord sticking out of the back of the head, yes?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good Morning,
You do see the back of the socket. The cord mostly disappears back inside the skull and down the post. Mine are at the front of the yard (as opposed to say down a driveway) so mostly they are seen from the front. You don't see them from the front. 
















Hope that helps.
Take Care,
Dan


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow......another project added to my list for when we get our own house with a yard!


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

I know, huh? Everyone, knock it off with all the awesome ideas. You're making me add too much to my to do list!!


----------



## Garden fairy (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello all, new member here! This fence looks awesome! However the original links are invalid. Can you explain how you attached the chains to the post? We have the parts but can't figure out the best way to do this!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Garden Fairy. I used long black Ty-Wraps (Zip Ties) to join the 2 chain ends together towards the front of the post and they sort of tuck in under the jaw area. Hope that helps. Will try to get pictures re-done when I am home.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Since there was some interest in this I re-did the picture attachments from the first post so you can see them again. It would not let me put all of them so here are some of the finished product.
















One more with Grim.
View attachment 570197


----------

